# List of chkdsk commands



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where I could find a link of all the various commands used in chkdsk. Thanks.:wave:


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

from a command prompt type
chkdsk /?
it will list all of the options.
Note the space before the / when using


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

I do that and a dos window comes up but does not stay there long eneough for me to read whats on it. thats on my windows 7 computer on my xp it appears for an even briefer time.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

how are you running the command prompt?
Try start|programs|accessories|command prompt.
It should open a stand alone window.
In vista you may have to right click and run as administrator


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

Got it now if I click run as administrator the dos window comes up and I can enter chkdsk /?. On my xp pc I can get the dos window by typing cmd in the run box just found out I can do the same in windows 7. This is the second time I've left an answer dont know where my first went to but it may appear yet. Thanks Pat.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Something else that I found helpful because I use it alot is to right click it and pin it to the start menu.


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

Already done that thanks again Pat.


----------

